# AV or props?



## HSSBO94 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello

Our school is doing a production and in one of the scenes a character brings on a CD player and plays a song. Instead of making it a sound cue, the song is actually played by the actor on stage.

The CD player sits on the prop table pre-show but I have also asked out prop master to check its volume pre-show each day. (Also check the batteries etc.)

Today the TD came in and told me how AV should be checking the volume on the player.

I'm SM'ing and would really prefer that it would be out prop master. Our Sound board op (only official AV member for this production) is almost always really busy with his sound check.

thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Footer (Apr 28, 2010)

Whichever dept. brought the prop in is the dept. that gets to deal with it. I have been an M.E. of many shows where I was in charge of prop flashlights and their operation...


----------



## NickVon (Apr 29, 2010)

Superglue the volume so It can't be changed (f'xt!). I have to agree with Footer. If AV's only claim on it is because it makes noise (that they have no control over), seems like it much more a Props or SM/ASM responsibility. That said depending on the kind of school theater, if the TD is an adult in say a high school production I'd have to say the supervising Adult has the final say over a student SM.


----------



## HSSBO94 (Apr 29, 2010)

NickVon said:


> Superglue the volume so It can't be changed (f'xt!). I have to agree with Footer. If AV's only claim on it is because it makes noise (that they have no control over), seems like it much more a Props or SM/ASM responsibility. That said depending on the kind of school theater, if the TD is an adult in say a high school production I'd have to say the supervising Adult has the final say over a student SM.




thanks for your help

the TD is a senior. he's nice and well liked, but he is very "deck oriented" and tries to make sure the stagehands and props have as little to do at top of show as possible so that they can get through their checklists faster.


----------



## seanandkate (Apr 29, 2010)

HSSBO94 said:


> ... and tries to make sure the stagehands and props have as little to do at top of show as possible so that they can get through their checklists faster.



How long does it take to check volume? If you took _everything_ off their checklists, I bet they could absolutely scream through them in no time at all.  
I'd totally have props handle it. If sound has a chance to _double_ check...well...I've never kicked myself post-show for being TOO sure that a critical show element was working correctly.


----------



## DuckJordan (May 2, 2010)

I wouldn't even through it on props or AV because honestly if an actor has to use it, THE ACTOR SHOULD CHECK IT. Too many times actors complain that things don't work right in a show that really only happen for them... now when we have a tech bring something on or off that has to already be playing then yes props should check it but if its under total controll of the actor then the actor should be able to do basic things. Especially in an educational environment. I know many directors who use the Props master as the person who goes and finds props buys props and such but actually doesn't handle props during a show.


----------

